# Geek question on Ryzen RAM timings?



## weepete (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm looking at upgrading my computer sometime soon to a Ryzen 3000, probably a 3600 or maybe a 3700X (with a view to eventually getting a 3900 or 3950X). But I'm really getting myself in a muddle about ram timings.

What I do know is Ryzen scales well up to 3733mhz and tight timings, also that o/c the RAM is manageable. Most reccomended seems to be 3200 CL14, but those kits are hard to come by so I've been looking at Samsung B die 3600 CL16. But if I go up to CL18 I can get 32GB for the price of 16GB CL16.

So example, I can get 16GB of G.Skill Trident Neo F4-3600C16D-16GTZN 16-16-16-36 for £150 but could also get 32GB of Team T-Force Vulcan 16-18-18-38 for £120 (not sure if Hynix or Micron-e)

Has anyone got any insight?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2020)

So geek it sounds like Greek to me!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 18, 2020)

I have no idea what you just said Pete.  However,  I got a new gaming PC earlier this year and the Ryzen was recommended above the Intel for gaming and photography pp.  I'll have to look see what chip I have.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 18, 2020)

Just looked at my invoice and its the AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Six Core CPU (3.6GHz-4.2GHz/36MB CACHE/AM4). 

Probably of absolutely no use to you in answering your question but there you go.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 18, 2020)

I speak geek, but this is computer scientist level geek speak


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 18, 2020)

Its all Dutch to me.........


----------



## weepete (Sep 18, 2020)

Sorry guys, I can geek out a bit with computers. 

Just debating RAM timings and overclocking vs cost.

More likely more RAM is better, since I use LR and PS given the same frequency. Bumping up a frequency seems to give 2-5% more fps in games (depending on a few factors) so unless I'd really be playing the silicone lottery and getting 3000mhz and attempting a big overclock it's probably not worth it for tight timings and a 3600mhz CL18 kit is where most value lies.


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 18, 2020)

It would be wort finding out how much ram PS,PSE , LR can see and use
I have tried but can not find a answer
I have 32Gb but I am sure my PSE 9 can’t see/use more than 16Gb on win 7


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2020)

In my opinion, ram timings, overclocking are just marketing trickery. You can do it but why? The computer is plenty fast enough these days. Be more specific on your goals.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 18, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> In my opinion, ram timings, overclocking are just marketing trickery. You can do it but why? The computer is plenty fast enough these days. Be more specific on your goals.



I agree, trying to chase that last 1% of performance is hitting the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## weepete (Sep 19, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> It would be wort finding out how much ram PS,PSE , LR can see and use
> I have tried but can not find a answer
> I have 32Gb but I am sure my PSE 9 can’t see/use more than 16Gb on win 7



True, not sure there is a maximum but seen some stuff from Adobe reccomending 12GB RAM for good performace. That's with 64 bit, 32 was limited to 4 I think. Wouldn't suprise me if photoshop could use a lot more.



jcdeboever said:


> In my opinion, ram timings, overclocking are just marketing trickery. You can do it but why? The computer is plenty fast enough these days. Be more specific on your goals.



There's definatley explotation of the overclocking market by big corporate, but significant gains can be made by overcocking. The roots are still sound, so if you are careful a significant amout of performace upgrade is possible. As is buying wisely and getting an extra few years out of a rig. I don't only do photography, but I also enjoy competitive FPS gaming. So a few milliseconds shaved off could make a difference for me. 



Rickbb said:


> I agree, trying to chase that last 1% of performance is hitting the point of diminishing returns.



Agreed, I'm not trying to chase that 1%, much more concerned with getting a good price to performace ratio


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 20, 2020)

The last upgrade I went with an HP Omen even though I'm not a gamer because it had the features I wanted for LR and PS, the most important feature being a fast graphics card with on board VRAM.

Like gaming there's a bottle neck when it comes to rendering the image, so to me the graphics card is just as critical as the processor. Having large amounts of RAM, and even a super fast processor while nice, isn't really necessary anymore for LR&PS.  Adobe over the last several upgrades has been taking a unified management of assets approach, leveraging the graphics card processor and VRAM for processing tasks.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 1, 2021)

its funny, all ram comes from the factory set to a certain speed. 90% of all RAM chips have to be OVERCLOCKED to get the speed listed on the box. 

just a fact of life. And it all depends upon what the MOTHER BOARD likes.


----------

